#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддизм в странах >  > > >  >  > Украина >  > > >  >  >  День Прапора та День незалежності

## dongen

Намо Будда!
Вітаю усіх патріотів України зі святами. Пропоную присвяткувати плоди практики в ці дні рідній нені Україні та миру в усіх світах  :Smilie: 
Багато людей вийде святкувати - могутня психічна енергія - саме час для благославіння!

Слава Україні!
Намо Аволокитешвара!

----------


## Вова Л.

Ом манi пеме хунг! 

Всiх спiввiтчизникiв зi святом! Усiх благ Українi та її мешканцям!

----------


## Andrei Besedin

З днем прапора!
Нехай все вище здіймається Переможний Прапор Дхарми!
З днем незалежності!
Нехай усі живі істоти будуть незалежні від обумовленості прив'язаністю, гнівом та незнанням!

----------


## Дохо

Шо-то мне эти "вітаннячко" напоминают одиозный журналец "Шлях Будди" и почти культовый перевод Бодхисаттвы-никогда-не-просыхающего "Джатаки про цапа" :Wink:  :Big Grin: 

Ничего личного - чистый буддизм :Smilie:

----------

